
Ask HN: Modern pure functional programming languages? - loppers92
I&#x27;m looking for modern pure functional programming languages (NOT BASED ON JVM OR BASED ON SOMETHING ELSE!)
======
Davidbrcz
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages_by_type#Pure)

